# BCG bolt carrier group .... Which one?



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

There are simply too many guys making BCG to know which one to get.....

Any of you point me in the right direction....?

It will need to be able to handle a 300 blk-out (suppressed)

Thx 

Skip


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1610962

Check here

Also

http://www.failzero.com/products/bo...m14-bolt-carrier-group,-no-hammer-detail.html

http://ballisticadvantage.com/556-bcg-phosphate.html

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-...Auto-M16-p/bcm-bolt-carrier-group-auto-mp.htm

http://aeroprecisionusa.com/ar15-556-bolt-carrier-group.html

Cheaper - http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/15174/category/332/ - not sure what steel is used for the carrier

They are all basically the same.. 158 Carpenter bolt, 8620 carrier body, HPT/MPI Tested, Staked gas key with grade 8 hardware... You may find differences in coatings and linings but all should perform well. Aero and Ballistic Advantage offer NiB coated BCGs for $175. They are coated by Fail Zero from what I understand.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Toolcraft 1B1B6 are Milspec used by the military with the 1B1B6 govt. code. $92.38

http://www.wcarmory.com/toolcraft-b...58-mpi-complete.htm?search=Bolt+carrier+group

I transitioned from Bravo Company BCG to Toolcraft, they are very hard to find.

I have two .300 blackout suppressed, I do a lot of hog hunting.

One has a 12.5" AAC upper with an AAC 762SDN6 silencer. With a PVS 14 night vision and DBAL D2 IR laser and IR spotlight.

The other is a Liberty Leonidas integral silenced upper. It has a a FLIR-RS32 Thermal scope. It is incredible at night.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

As I have stated here many times, I am a big fan of NiB coated BCGs. They seem to be more reliable and I am certain they are much much easier to clean. WMD and Fail Zero are the ones to look at. They are expensive but so is my time and I don/t like scrubbing BCGs for hours....

Jim


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here you go: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1610962

And he is a site sponsor.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Depends on how "clean" you want them to be. I carry standard BCGs in stock for $89 and they are good units. I take mine out and clean it every time I'm out anyways, so a NiB or NIB-X doesn't matter to me. They do require less lube, but again, not a huge deal to me.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Unless your in combat and having to shoot it everyday i don't think it matters.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I use NiB bolt carriers in my suppressed rifles and my full auto due to the higher rate of carbon buildup.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Rooster 1 said:


> Unless your in combat and having to shoot it everyday i don't think it matters.


The ones I used in combat did not have NiB, but I wish they did. Nothing like endless weapon cleaning when you are dead tired.

NiB makes cleaning easier, I guess that's wrong or something....


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

theeyeguy said:


> *Depends on how "clean" you want them to be.* I carry standard BCGs in stock for $89 and they are good units. I take mine out and clean it every time I'm out anyways, so a NiB or NIB-X doesn't matter to me. They do require less lube, but again, not a huge deal to me.


That is not correct. It depends on if you want to scrape carbon or wipe with a rag.... Standard BCGs are great. NiB BCGs are great and very easy to clean.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The reason I ask is after seeing the build up of carbon on sub-sonic suppressed 300 blk out-I wanted to buy one BCG and not go back a get another one.... If you know what I mean


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> The reason I ask is after seeing the build up of carbon on sub-sonic suppressed 300 blk out-I wanted to buy one BCG and not go back a get another one.... If you know what I mean


Yes sir...


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Nib or chrome for sure. I have some fail zero and think they are great. I also have some chrome that work really well also. The NIB and the chrome are easy to clean. I clean the bcg with fire clean and don't look back. The LMT enhanced bolt is way up there on the top end also. On my 7.62x39, I only use a Cason eng and it is great. It seems to be easier to clean then the NIB. Most of mine are always shot suppressed, including the x39.


----------

